# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatiecyclus

## xjasmijn1

Hallo iedereen, 

Ik heb een klein vraagje: is het normaal als je menstruatiecyclus vijf weken duurt? Het is niet zo dat dit één keer is gebeurd, maar vrijwel elke keer duurt het vijf weken.. Ik heb op school altijd geleerd dat zo'n cyclus vier weken duurt, dus vandaar deze vraag. 

Liefs

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jasmijn,

De menstruatiecyclus is bij iedere vrouw weer anders. Wanneer jij gewoon een regelmatige cyclus hebt van vijf weken zie ik geen probleem! Je cyclus kan ook nog wat veranderen wanneer je ouder wordt. In ieder geval wanneer je menstruatie regelmatig verloopt is een cylcus van 5 weken geen groot probleem.

----------


## xjasmijn1

En wat als het niet regelmatig is? Deze keer duurde het namelijk vier weken en twee dagen ofzo.. 
Liefs

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jasmijn,

Wanneer je cyclus dit keer 4 weken en een aantal dagen duurde zit er niet zo heel veel verschil tussen een cyclus van 5 weken. Wanneer je gewoon iedere maand je menstruatie krijgt is er niets aan de hand en niets om je zorgen over te maken.

Ik weet niet precies hoe oud je bent, maar in de eerste paar jaren van de menstruatie veranderd de cyclus ook nog wel eens. Ook kunnen het aantal dagen dat je je menstruatie hebt opeens anders worden. Dit is allemaal gewoon een normaal proces en niets om je zorgen over te maken!

----------

